# Anti-shorts required?



## ssandoval (Jan 26, 2009)

DOES the NEC require anti-shorts with MC? Art 320.40 is pretty specific about AC, but isn't all MC inherently AC?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

ssandoval said:


> DOES the NEC require anti-shorts with MC? Art 320.40 is pretty specific about AC, but isn't all MC inherently AC?


NO.

Chris


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The bushings come with the roll of MC, so I have always used them.

You lose nothing by being on the safe side and it just might save you a service call down the road :thumbsup:


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

yes, they are part of the ul listing. hence they are required


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

vinster888 said:


> yes, they are part of the ul listing. hence they are required


Not true. Read this Bulletin


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

vinster888 said:


> yes, they are part of the ul listing. hence they are required


Prediction: You will be defending that position. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Larry Fine said:


> Prediction: You will be defending that position. :whistling2:


Oh yeah.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

No they are not required for MC. Trust me on this one I am used to inspectors that love to bust balls on every item possible and have never had an issue with this. Verizon even accepts it this way and they are well on the other side of just caution.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

vinster888 said:


> yes, they are part of the ul listing. hence they are required


 I've seen several instalation instructions that say the are not required, but recommended.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

there is a big difference between installing them because you have them in your tool pouch.....and spending 20 mins to walk to the gang box/truck and search for one.....it's good to know what's legal and what's not...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmm pretty sure it's code here. Nevertheless, I always will install them on BX.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Dennis, I always thought they were required because they came with the MC cable. Good to know they are not required.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Anti-shorts are expensive for what they are. Whats up with that?


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

the only position to defend is common sense. a nice sharp metal edge and live wires hmmm.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So... if something is not required, a smart electrician won't bother to error on the safe side?? :blink:

They are free.. comes with the roll of MC

Do they hurt your little fingers when you install them? 

You can spend hours trying to figure out why the breaker keeps tripping.

As I said before, *THIS *is nit-picking :no:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

whether you *should* install them or not, was not the question...the question was whether they were required or not...

facts, not opinions, people....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldman said:


> whether you *should* install them or not, was not the question...the question was whether they were required or not...
> 
> facts, not opinions, people....


OK.. gimme back my 2 cents :laughing:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> OK.. gimme back my 2 cents :laughing:


give it back? you owe me another $0.02 just to cover the taxes...


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

dont get me started on new taxes  



oldman said:


> whether you *should* install them or not, was not the question...the question was whether they were required or not...
> 
> facts, not opinions, people....


this is true. do i smell a code proposal? hmm


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

me myself id walk back to the gang box and get more,,, why,, cuz i love to chew on them little red devils


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always used them when using set screw connectors. I don't use them if I'm using the snap-ins. Just the way I was taught to do it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

zen said:


> me myself id walk back to the gang box and get more,,, why,, cuz i love to chew on them little red devils


my guess is you only sign the back of your paycheck....different thought process when you sign the front...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hmmm pretty sure it's code here. Nevertheless, I always will install them on BX.


We aren't talking about BX (AC). They are required for BX, but not MC. Do you know the difference?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

steelersman said:


> We aren't talking about BX (AC). They are required for BX, but not MC. Do you know the difference?



AAAHHHHH - AC comes before MC when writing it out alphabetically ??


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

It is amazing how many people in the electrical trade Do Not know the difference between AC and MC cable.

Heres a link that tells about the differences:

http://www.afcweb.com/faq_.html


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> my guess is you only sign the back of your paycheck....different thought process when you sign the front...


 ok ok my joking wasnt funny,,,,if i dont have one i slide the mc sheathing back as far as i can and tape it all the way past where the mc is cut off,,then put tape around the mc and wire together,,,,yes i only sign the back of the check,,,and if i EVER left a anti-short out and my boss found out id be fired,,a] for not having them in my pouch ,,b] for not going to get more,,and c] for knowing better


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

zen said:


> and if i EVER left a anti-short out and my boss found out id be fired,,a] for not having them in my pouch ,,b] for not going to get more,,and c] for knowing better


I think I'd be very annoyed for being fired for doing code compliant work - as in installing MC cable without red heads


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I think I'd be very annoyed for being fired for doing code compliant work - as in installing MC cable without red heads


 i just meant i put them in because its the right thing to do


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I always put them in. Doesn't make sense to me to not install them even if they aren't required.


----------



## BrightLight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Combination conector, NM/MC*

I keep some metalic combination NM/MC connectors (3/8ths) that have a smallish hole for the conductors to pass thur, which serves as a bushing. When used with MC there is no conceivable need for the plastic bushings, there is no way the conductors are moving against the end of the shield. They work for me but I need to find another box of 100 soon.


----------



## SFE (Aug 3, 2009)

Some juristictions do require anti-short bushings on mc cable. Sacramento county in california does enforce it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

That's cause they're F-ing gay.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

steelersman said:


> That's cause they're F-ing gay.


I see you had a good vacation and are back in form. Do you ever think that there may be gay people on this forum who may be offended by that comment?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

SFE said:


> Some juristictions do require anti-short bushings on mc cable. Sacramento county in california does enforce it.


Do they have a local amendment, or just a "thats what we want to see" rule?

Chris


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I see you had a good vacation and are back in form. Do you ever think that there may be gay people on this forum who may be offended by that comment?


I had an excellent, much needed vacation. And for the record, I don't mean "gay" in the literal sense but more like lame, or ******** or over the top. That would be how I meant it. I have nothing against gay people, unless they try to enforce codes that aren't in the NEC.


----------



## epolk3 (Aug 23, 2009)

I use them based on the fact that is what they are for not because i researched the NEC.


----------



## epolk3 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a question regarding clearance? i have a load control panel for lighting and my Journeyman put it in the middle of a transformer on the wall you can access the panel but is this a clearance issue?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I had an excellent, much needed vacation. And for the record, I don't mean "gay" in the literal sense but more like lame, or ******** or over the top. That would be how I meant it. I have nothing against gay people, unless they try to enforce codes that aren't in the NEC.



Thats much less offensive now.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Thats much less offensive now.:laughing:


yeah, thats what I was thinking. Him stating "gay" as synonymous with "lame" or "********" isnt offensive to gay people at all... 

~Matt


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I love this question...the answers are always funny.

Some folks get all defensive w/o even knowing if it's actually required or not.....not if it's a good idea or not.

:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

vinster888 said:


> do i smell a code proposal? hmm


You may smell one but you will not see it accepted.

UL, NEMA and the NFPA are all of the opinion a proper MC connector will protect the conductors.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Thats much less offensive now.:laughing:


If there is an electrician here that is gay, and gets offended by steelers comment, then he needs to go back to telemarketing, 'cause this ain't the trade t be in.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

epolk3 said:


> I have a question regarding clearance? i have a load control panel for lighting and my Journeyman put it in the middle of a transformer on the wall you can access the panel but is this a clearance issue?


 Start your own thread and you should get the answer your looking for.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I see you had a good vacation and are back in form. Do you ever think that there may be gay people on this forum who may be offended by that comment?


Who cares? So they're gay they're not supposed to be offended? Nobody has the right to not be offended.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If there is an electrician here that is gay, and gets offended by steelers comment, then he needs to go back to telemarketing, 'cause this ain't the trade t be in.


I can't say I disagree and I never said _I_ was offended, but the fact is in many workplaces that kind of comment can get you terminated.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Nobody has the right to not be offended.


What rock have you been hiding under? :laughing:


Obviously you have never had to take workplace harassment training. 



Not saying I agree with it but here is what the training teaches us.



> Understanding Workplace Harassment
> 
> 
> Workplace Harassment is a Form of Discrimination
> ...


Welcome to 2009.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ain't that just a bucket of pig slop. Where do they find such thin skinned whiners to dream up that crap?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If there is an electrician here that is gay, and gets offended by steelers comment, then he needs to go back to telemarketing, 'cause this ain't the trade t be in.


Yeah, that's right. I'm starting to think that DennisAlwon might be gay or Bi. Not that I care nor do I think it matters, but considering he hasn't been posting on here since I made the so called "offending" comment. Oh well. I can't be PC for everybody.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever really run across a gay electrician. There were a few that I thought were gay, but they were just extremely happy. The other kind of gay. :jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

•Leering, i.e., staring in a sexually suggestive manner

How do you look at a really nice ass and not leer :blink:.. women dress to make us do tricks .. sometimes :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> •Leering, i.e., staring in a sexually suggestive manner
> 
> How do you look at a really nice ass and not leer :blink:.. women dress to make us do tricks .. sometimes :laughing:


I worked in a factory for a while where we had a Panduit rep stock our crimp on terminals every few weeks. She was a hot woman, and nearly always wore a mini-skirt. Because of that, we mounted the terminal cabinet high up on a wall so that she'd have to use a step-stool to restock it. When she showed up, the two-way radio chatter started and guys would come out of the woodwork. There would be guys you wouldn't see all day, but for that 10 minutes, they suddenly had something to do in the shop.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I worked in a factory for a while where we had a Panduit rep stock our crimp on terminals every few weeks. She was a hot woman, and nearly always wore a mini-skirt. Because of that, we mounted the terminal cabinet high up on a wall so that she'd have to use a step-stool to restock it. When she showed up, the two-way radio chatter started and guys would come out of the woodwork. There would be guys you wouldn't see all day, but for that 10 minutes, they suddenly had something to do in the shop.


I bet all the wives and girlfriends of those guys got some "extra" lovin that night. :thumbup:

Women like to wear signs on their shorts.. like we really need something to read as they walk by


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was in line at McDonalds next to a girl in a really tight pair of jeans. Smokin;. I kept glancing over to sneak a peak. She caught me a couple of times, and got snotty. She asked, "What do you keep looking at?". 

"Ummm... your ass"

That cracked her up for some reason. She came and sat with me and chit chatted. We ended up dating for 3 months. Until her husband came home from Afghanistan I had no idea.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Can't say that I've ever really run across a gay electrician. There were a few that I thought were gay, but they were just extremely happy. The other kind of gay. :jester:


The one I worked with kept blowing fuses:laughing:



Everyone can be offended, BUT freedom of speech does not and should not care. Not that I do BUT I have the right to offend everyone.

NO WORDS ARE SACRED.

It use to be God Damn and Jesus Christ now it is Handicapped, ********, gay, and all the racial terms. When you give these words off limit status new "BAD" words words will be Handicap-able, mentally challenged, homosexual and a slew of others. Words constantly morph.


None of which I typically use BUT I SHOULD HAVE THE RIGHT.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Ain't that just a bucket of pig slop. Where do they find such thin skinned whiners to dream up that crap?


Probably neighbors of mine from Massachusetts.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't forget "midget". That is now an offensive term.


----------



## sparkyy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Don't forget "midget". That is now an offensive term.


Sure is....its "LITTLE PEOPLE":thumbsup: dont get sued!!!!


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

zen said:


> me myself id walk back to the gang box and get more,,, why,, cuz i love to chew on them little red devils


Lead is a common additive to plastic - for of all things flexibility. Common in many electrical grade thermoplastics - especially from - but limited to those from China.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkyy1 said:


> Sure is....its "LITTLE PEOPLE":thumbsup: dont get sued!!!!


Yep. I'm starting a movement to get "White" changed to "European American". Then we can have rights groups and college funds.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyway - the word *** (also known as a cigarette in Europe) is one of those things like the N word - kind of reserved for those of the persuasion. Yet I know of none that would be offended by it unless they felt offended by you. (Being from "*** Mecca" - I figured I would chime in....) :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

e57 said:


> Lead is a common additive to plastic - for of all things flexibility. Common in many electrical grade thermoplastics - especially from - but limited to those from China.


I notice often on things like extension cords from china, there is a lead warning on them. Makes you wonder why we still import crap.... oh yeah... were cheap and money hungry 

BTW, good to see you here E57.

~Matt


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Can't say that I've ever really run across a gay electrician. ~~~:jester:


I have - several.... And while it takes a certian type of premidonna to be an Electrician IMO. These guys were extra premidonna... Much like the handfull of women Electricians I have known - giant chips the size of glue-lams on their shoulders - thinking they needed to be extra hot-snot to get by.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> BTW, good to see you here E57.
> 
> ~Matt


TANKS! I lurk here from - time - to time when I want to union bash....


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

That is the problem with the world today. Everyone is affraid to speak their mind or tell it how it is. They are affraid of hurting someones feelings. We all need to stop the BS and stop being so PC all the time. The world would be a better place.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

A 1st grade teacher asked the class what kind of sound does a pig make? 

Little Tyrone jumped up and said "Hands on the hood mother f-er" :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> What rock have you been hiding under? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Obviously you have never had to take workplace harassment training.
> ...


 so does that mean i cant make fun of a black gay retarted midget in a wheelchair? i have no reason to leave the house now.:whistling2:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> A 1st grade teacher asked the class what kind of sound does a pig make?
> 
> Little Tyrone jumped up and said "Hands on the hood mother f-er" :thumbup:


:laughing:


----------

